

How will the universe end, and will anything survive? - otoolep
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150602-how-will-the-universe-end

======
skidoo
A story I had published years ago:

"PRESTIDIGITATION"

or,

"The Curious Bi-Location of Professor Iszkahngaard's Reactionless Drive
Transteleporter"

The robinbird fluttered, as most creatures sometimes do.

And continued Professor Iszkahngaard-

it’s a transmitter, specifically, a massive construct of steamfilled,
geometrically incomprehensible clockworks

and miscellanea of unintelligible designs and mechanized phenomena. To be
located, as it were, at the end of

time. Acting as the penultimate of beacons, attracting the decaying molecules
of all that ever was (and could

have been, and might have been, and should have been), breaking them down to
their basest subatomic particles

and transpositioning said subatomic particles to the receiver, my other
construct of mechanized phenomena, which

would be located, as it were, at the very beginning of all that ever will be.
Imagine- the endless wave of

subatomic matter broken down to nth degrees, base particles of energy
broadcast via transteleportation from the

very end of everything, directly to the very beginning of everything. Now, as
the creation of all that ever will

be obviously includes all of the possibilities of the infinite, then infinite
energy is clearly required. This

is only possible using the energy of all that ever was, so as the particles
neverendingly explode from my

receiver, they are immediately redistributed into the birthing of the
possibility of everything, thus completing

the timeless circle of the omnidimensional continuum!

Question mark, implies the robinbird.

And continues Professor Iszkahngaard-

reverse interstellar transmogrification! Think of it as a process…at least
that is what I told the buyer when he

picked up my invention earlier. Who? Well, GOD of course! And actually, it was
more of a trade, really. After

all, what price could be ascribed to such an invention as my Reactionless
Drive Teleporter? What did I receive

then in place of more traditional payment? I asked GOD to remove from not only
all of existences, but from the

MEMORY of all of existences, something…something very particular…But you will
have to excuse me of course, dear

friend, for I cannot seem to remember what it was…

The robinbird fluttered, as most creatures sometimes do.

